# Shopping For 210 Rs



## gpndave (May 21, 2010)

Hello all, I am shopping for a 210RS since we have owned pop-ups in the past and we need to keep the size manageable for the 2000 Grand Cherokee (V8) TV. The whole process started because I am retiring from the USAF after 24 years and want to take the summer off with my sons and go across country camping. The more we looked at our tents and gear, the more we realized that we would need to tow a utility trailer at a minimum and if you are going to do that...well...why not have a camper. We looke at a 2003 and 2006 yesterday, buy when we saw all the cool stuff on the 2010 model, we are looking for th newer version. I contacted Holman and they say $17450 for a 2011 model and my local dealer (Maryland, Leo's, has a 2010 model) says he can only go down to $20K Plus $1K in shipping. I have a call in to Holman to get a written quote with details.

Newbie questions: What should I ask to be thrown in if I get it locally? How much do extended warranties go for?
Thanks


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Contact Marci at Lakeshore-rv.com. that is where i got the one i had, best price by far, also have another 268rl on order. good luck.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

gpndave said:


> Hello all, I am shopping for a 210RS since we have owned pop-ups in the past and we need to keep the size manageable for the 2000 Grand Cherokee (V8) TV. The whole process started because I am retiring from the USAF after 24 years and want to take the summer off with my sons and go across country camping. The more we looked at our tents and gear, the more we realized that we would need to tow a utility trailer at a minimum and if you are going to do that...well...why not have a camper. We looke at a 2003 and 2006 yesterday, buy when we saw all the cool stuff on the 2010 model, we are looking for th newer version. I contacted Holman and they say $17450 for a 2011 model and my local dealer (Maryland, Leo's, has a 2010 model) says he can only go down to $20K Plus $1K in shipping. I have a call in to Holman to get a written quote with details.
> 
> Newbie questions: What should I ask to be thrown in if I get it locally? How much do extended warranties go for?
> Thanks


Welcome to the Outbackers!

Wish you lots of luck on your retirement from the USAF - and your ventures cross country!

We purchased our 250RS at a show. Despite that fact that the RV dealer was out of state, we chose the lower price and, in addition to the great price, they gave us a honda generator.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!

Good luck on your upcoming purchase.

And thank you for your service to our great country.

Mark


----------



## JimandDeb (Apr 13, 2010)

We just got our 2011 210RS from Lakeshore. Marci was great and the price was the lowest we could find (comparable to the quote you got at Holmans). The best thing about it was no haggling price and wondering if you are getting a good deal! We are in California and the delivery went very smoothly, right to our driveway. These Outbacks really come completely loaded, so there is not much a dealer can add. We love our 210RS!


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

My wife and I just returned from our first trip in our new 210rs - a long weekend at a state park. The trailer was great - very comfortable, and just the right size for the two of us and our dog. And it was easy to back into the site - larger trailers were having a really hard time doing this.


----------



## Jim B (Mar 26, 2010)

Good luck on your purchase.

My wife and I just did our break-in trip with our new 201RS. We think it is the perfect size for the 2 of us and large enough to have some company for a night or two as well.

Everyone that sees the unit is in awe... from all of the bells and whistles to the build and quality components...

we are very happy with ours... good luck


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

agreed, definetly contact Marci at lakeshore rv, 231 788 2040, she will beat any deal, she did for us!!


----------

